# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  تغطية لمبارة المريخ و المان الصومالي - الاهداف و الصور و ترتيب الفرق في مجموعة المريخ -

## عجبكو

*
هدف ساكواها الاول





الهدف التاني والاول للعجب




( منقول كوورة )
*

----------


## مناوي

*   والله يا عجبكو لولا السلطان الامبراطور 
  سيد سيدا دا ما كان غلبنا الحمام ديل
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

   والله يا عجبكو لولا السلطان الامبراطور 
  سيد سيدا دا ما كان غلبنا الحمام ديل






صباع المعجون
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

صباع المعجون



 

    صباع المعجون حتي لو ما انتهي 
    بتكون مدة صلاحيتو انتهت ؟؟؟ 
مهما حصل والداير يقول اي كلام يقولو 
لايمكن وصف العجب بصباع المعجون ...
 كلو منك يا بابكر سلك !!!!!!
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الهدف الاول بصوره اوضح





*

----------


## عجبكو

*ملخص الشوط الاول





*

----------


## عجبكو

*الهدف التالت للمريخ والتاني للعجب




*

----------


## عجبكو

*صور من الشوط الاول:






















*

----------


## عجبكو

*لقطات من الشوط الثاني:
















تم بحمد الله 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*جدول ترتيب مجموعة المريخ بعد نهاية مباريات اليوم 



*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*شكراً اخونا عجبكو مجهود مقدر ما خليت حاجة عشان الزول يسأل منها خدمة راقية 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

شكراً اخونا عجبكو مجهود مقدر ما خليت حاجة عشان الزول يسأل منها خدمة راقية 




تسلم الغالي معتصم ربنا يديك العافية
                        	*

----------


## زاكي الدين الصادق

*نحي هذا المجهود النبيل اخي عجبكو والتاكلو ينفعك اخوي :1 (7):
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زاكي الدين الصادق
					

نحي هذا المجهود النبيل اخي عجبكو والتاكلو ينفعك اخوي :1 (7):





تسلم الغالي زاكي الدين
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*شكرا الرائع عجبكو  يكون جميل لو  عرفنا برنامج الدور الثاني للبطولة وموعد قيام مباراة المريخ يوم الثلاثاء القادم باختصار اسماء الفرق المتأهله وجدول المباريات * مودة تتري
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

شكرا الرائع عجبكو  يكون جميل لو  عرفنا برنامج الدور الثاني للبطولة وموعد قيام مباراة المريخ يوم الثلاثاء القادم باختصار اسماء الفرق المتأهله وجدول المباريات * مودة تتري




باذن الله الان اقوم بشرح الفريق الذي سيواجهه المريخ و موعد المباريات جميعا شكرا استاذنا الغالي
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*روعة روعة روعة واخر روعة يا عجبكو 

تخطيط سليم وتغطية ممتازة للمباراة بكل الجوانب 

بس بيني وبينك اول مرة احس ان المريخ ما تمام 
اذا بحثت ونقبت في التاريخ فانك لن تجد نتيجة 3/صفر موجودة في قاموس المريخ 
مع الفرق الصومالية بل ستجد من اربعة ولفوق 
المريخ اليوم كان مالو القصة عاوزة قعدة طويلة 

ولكن الامل في ان ينصلح الحال في المباراة القادمة باذن الله 

لك التحية بكل انواعها
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*مشكور ي حبيب علي المجهود
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*
تغطية مباراة المريخ وفريق ايلمان الصومالي السبت 2-7-2011 





==================================================  ==============================
|| تعليق حاتم التاج :: Al Shorooq TV :: WMV :: 640 X 480 :: 700 KBPS:: ||
==================================================  ==============================


اهداف المباراة 

'46 هدف المريخ الاول- ساكواها 
http://www.mediafire.com/?4ecr2e4497wr0rc

'51 هدف المريخ الثاني -العجب
http://www.mediafire.com/?iusfmqzloqxy4mk

'57 هدف المريخ الثالث -العجب
http://www.mediafire.com/?6oc9sxay7osx7e0

..

==================================================  =============================
|| تعليق حاتم التاج :: Al Shorooq TV :: WMV :: 640 X 480 :: 700 KBPS:: ||
==================================================  =============================


اهم لقطات الشوطين 

ملخص الشوط الاول 


'1 تسديدة مقدم بالعارضة
http://www.mediafire.com/?ijrcm8stoucoqr9

'9 خلفية من الدافي
http://www.mediafire.com/?bak8nw4xb5qs1ss

'9 تسديدة ساكواها
http://www.mediafire.com/?gxjyszt44esounw

'10 عكسية اديكو
http://www.mediafire.com/?7uuk3aw5psd1d5d

'11 تسديدة الدافي
http://www.mediafire.com/?sh4ymo3ry636q3h

'17 عكسية اديكو
http://www.mediafire.com/?qgq93516t251497

'19 تسديدة اديكو
http://www.mediafire.com/?hx8lc8mjndhm5y7

'20 عكسية اديكو
http://www.mediafire.com/?q0bkh9wtab7tb3i

'22 تسديدة وارغو
http://www.mediafire.com/?370moeigdozvo78

'23 تسديدة الدافي
http://www.mediafire.com/?a5dkaxkz7cachso

'24 سقوط مقدم
http://www.mediafire.com/?y293374yu33jipl

'27 تسديدة مقدم
http://www.mediafire.com/?aqdtss6m4276pdo

'29 تسديدة الشغيل
http://www.mediafire.com/?s4vzb5w5dqgwtvd

'32 فرصة ساكواها
http://www.mediafire.com/?dzrv8qb7qjp7e7e

'35 فرصة ساكواها
http://www.mediafire.com/?bq83vv5j55014jw

'37 هجمة خطرة لفريق ايلمان تنتهي بتسلل
http://www.mediafire.com/?kyjo4i7i29d0wl5

'39 هجمة للمريخ
http://www.mediafire.com/?bhtm554b4z0sncf

'40 فرصة لفريق ايلمان
http://www.mediafire.com/?cznawo3xlhpm7f7

'46 هدف المريخ الاول- ساكواها
http://www.mediafire.com/?4ecr2e4497wr0rc


الشوط الثاني

'47 راسية ساكواها
http://www.mediafire.com/?j4k4hx2h6l73qdl

'51 هدف المريخ الثاني -العجب
http://www.mediafire.com/?iusfmqzloqxy4mk

'54 راسية مقدم
http://www.mediafire.com/?q6yl5lv68k4nmgj

'57 هدف المريخ الثالث -العجب
http://www.mediafire.com/?6oc9sxay7osx7e0

'59 تسديدة الدافي
http://www.mediafire.com/?w2m438w543ak0hr

'60 تسديدة الشغيل
http://www.mediafire.com/?64ubri84xka5nxa

'62 تسديدة مقدم
http://www.mediafire.com/?n8loo45oca5jcam

'68 هجمة لفريق المان
http://www.mediafire.com/?p8scwudabs5wt0l

'70 فرصة خطيرة من وارغو
http://www.mediafire.com/?8stxrwtfkh8lxpx

'72 ساكواها يضيع فرصة للتسجيل
http://www.mediafire.com/?7twvt6fwxbz1yz2

'73 هدف منقوض لساكواها -احتساب تسلل خاطي على المريخ
http://www.mediafire.com/?4gb0wv1jv9dyr9c

'78 تسديدة للمان والحضري يتالق
http://www.mediafire.com/?aibzxjog4x02nx5

'79 راسية من ساكواها
http://www.mediafire.com/?figxie9g6hn2afr

'80 فرصة من وارغو
http://www.mediafire.com/?41jwt5ouinajckv

'85 العجب يضيع فرصة سهلة
http://www.mediafire.com/?060d4ybfcgv0ycs

'87 احتساب تسلل خاطي على الدافي
http://www.mediafire.com/?8k2okf4dtygkr4p

..

( منقول شيبا ) 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*
تغطية مباراة المريخ وفريق ايلمان الصومالي السبت 2-7-2011 





==================================================  ==============================
|| تعليق حاتم التاج :: Al Shorooq TV :: WMV :: 640 X 480 :: 700 KBPS:: ||
==================================================  ==============================


اهداف المباراة 

'46 هدف المريخ الاول- ساكواها 
http://www.mediafire.com/?4ecr2e4497wr0rc

'51 هدف المريخ الثاني -العجب
http://www.mediafire.com/?iusfmqzloqxy4mk

'57 هدف المريخ الثالث -العجب
http://www.mediafire.com/?6oc9sxay7osx7e0

..

==================================================  =============================
|| تعليق حاتم التاج :: Al Shorooq TV :: WMV :: 640 X 480 :: 700 KBPS:: ||
==================================================  =============================


اهم لقطات الشوطين 

ملخص الشوط الاول 


'1 تسديدة مقدم بالعارضة
http://www.mediafire.com/?ijrcm8stoucoqr9

'9 خلفية من الدافي
http://www.mediafire.com/?bak8nw4xb5qs1ss

'9 تسديدة ساكواها
http://www.mediafire.com/?gxjyszt44esounw

'10 عكسية اديكو
http://www.mediafire.com/?7uuk3aw5psd1d5d

'11 تسديدة الدافي
http://www.mediafire.com/?sh4ymo3ry636q3h

'17 عكسية اديكو
http://www.mediafire.com/?qgq93516t251497

'19 تسديدة اديكو
http://www.mediafire.com/?hx8lc8mjndhm5y7

'20 عكسية اديكو
http://www.mediafire.com/?q0bkh9wtab7tb3i

'22 تسديدة وارغو
http://www.mediafire.com/?370moeigdozvo78

'23 تسديدة الدافي
http://www.mediafire.com/?a5dkaxkz7cachso

'24 سقوط مقدم
http://www.mediafire.com/?y293374yu33jipl

'27 تسديدة مقدم
http://www.mediafire.com/?aqdtss6m4276pdo

'29 تسديدة الشغيل
http://www.mediafire.com/?s4vzb5w5dqgwtvd

'32 فرصة ساكواها
http://www.mediafire.com/?dzrv8qb7qjp7e7e

'35 فرصة ساكواها
http://www.mediafire.com/?bq83vv5j55014jw

'37 هجمة خطرة لفريق ايلمان تنتهي بتسلل
http://www.mediafire.com/?kyjo4i7i29d0wl5

'39 هجمة للمريخ
http://www.mediafire.com/?bhtm554b4z0sncf

'40 فرصة لفريق ايلمان
http://www.mediafire.com/?cznawo3xlhpm7f7

'46 هدف المريخ الاول- ساكواها
http://www.mediafire.com/?4ecr2e4497wr0rc


الشوط الثاني

'47 راسية ساكواها
http://www.mediafire.com/?j4k4hx2h6l73qdl

'51 هدف المريخ الثاني -العجب
http://www.mediafire.com/?iusfmqzloqxy4mk

'54 راسية مقدم
http://www.mediafire.com/?q6yl5lv68k4nmgj

'57 هدف المريخ الثالث -العجب
http://www.mediafire.com/?6oc9sxay7osx7e0

'59 تسديدة الدافي
http://www.mediafire.com/?w2m438w543ak0hr

'60 تسديدة الشغيل
http://www.mediafire.com/?64ubri84xka5nxa

'62 تسديدة مقدم
http://www.mediafire.com/?n8loo45oca5jcam

'68 هجمة لفريق المان
http://www.mediafire.com/?p8scwudabs5wt0l

'70 فرصة خطيرة من وارغو
http://www.mediafire.com/?8stxrwtfkh8lxpx

'72 ساكواها يضيع فرصة للتسجيل
http://www.mediafire.com/?7twvt6fwxbz1yz2

'73 هدف منقوض لساكواها -احتساب تسلل خاطي على المريخ
http://www.mediafire.com/?4gb0wv1jv9dyr9c

'78 تسديدة للمان والحضري يتالق
http://www.mediafire.com/?aibzxjog4x02nx5

'79 راسية من ساكواها
http://www.mediafire.com/?figxie9g6hn2afr

'80 فرصة من وارغو
http://www.mediafire.com/?41jwt5ouinajckv

'85 العجب يضيع فرصة سهلة
http://www.mediafire.com/?060d4ybfcgv0ycs

'87 احتساب تسلل خاطي على الدافي
http://www.mediafire.com/?8k2okf4dtygkr4p

..

( منقول شيبا ) 
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*كل الشكر الأخ عجبكو _ _ مجهود مقدر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياعجبكو يافنان زيدنا بالروائع كمان وكمان
شكرا الحبيب عجبكو على الروائع والابداعات والانفرادات
والاسم دليل ابداع وروعة
المتشبه بالملك اكيد يكون ملك مبدع مثله
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*100 % الاخ عجبكو 
بالتوفيق للزعيم في المرحلة القادمة
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مشكور الاخ شيبا علي المجهود الجبار
ومشكور عجبكو يافنان
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*لو استعان مجلس المريخ بالاخ شيبا في عمليات استهداف الحكام للمريخ في الدوري سوف يستقيم الحال

*

----------


## Deimos

*مشكور عجبكو .. والشكر للأخ شيبا علي المجهود الكبير والمقدر ...

عجـــــب يا عجــــــــــــــــــــيب ...

أحبــــك مــــــــوت يا عجـــــب ...

*

----------

